# Just a Quick Update...



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Only have a minute, have to run to something I volunteered for. New stuff announced today at Moebius:

Battlestar Galactica Viper Mk2
18 inch Jupiter 2
Von Franco Eye Gone Wild
Conan 100: Death of Belit (resin, scuplted by Gabriel Marquez)

HoH wsn't crazy, just somehow got our news premature!

By the way, the exclusive kit is an Iron Man in transparent red. Have to run!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Only have a minute, have to run to something I volunteered for. New stuff announced today at Moebius:
> 
> Battlestar Galactica Viper Mk2
> 18 inch Jupiter 2
> ...


I just need to say that the Viper Mk2 and J-2 are so cool, that it's time to 
hit the bank....:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It will be in due time, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks! I'll definitely be picking up a Viper (and anything else BG related that you do).

But.... no Creature announcement?!? BUMMER!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you,Frank.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely be picking up a Viper (and anything else BG related that you do).
> 
> But.... no Creature announcement?!? BUMMER!




I wasn't expecting a Creature announcement, but agreed still a bummer.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Will there be more announcements ?...or is this it...
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> I wasn't expecting a Creature announcement, but agreed still a bummer.


Well, Moebius does (or did) have the Creature license, and Frank wants it to happen. It would look great next the Mummy and Frankenstein!

Speaking of which, did Moebius unveil the Frankenstein sculpt?

Anyway, I don't want to hijack the thread, so I will end my post with this:

TWO THUMBS UP FOR THE BATTLESTAR GALATICA LICENSE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> Well, Moebius does (or did) have the Creature license, and Frank wants it to happen. It would look great next the Mummy and Frankenstein!
> 
> Speaking of which, did Moebius unveil the Frankenstein sculpt?
> 
> ...




Fingers crossed!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Will there be more announcements ?...or is this it...
> Mcdee




I wouldn't get your hopes up for any more announcements mcdougall.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

No Spindrift. Oh well, there's 2010.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up for any more announcements mcdougall.


That's too bad...I was hoping that there would be an announcement for at least one New Styrene figure kit...
Mcdee


----------



## Professor Gizmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Only have a minute, have to run to something I volunteered for. New stuff announced today at Moebius:
> 
> Battlestar Galactica Viper Mk2
> 18 inch Jupiter 2
> ...


Moebius had a nice video display of the prototype of their upcoming Jupiter 2 kit at Wonderfest today. The interior detail knocked my socks off! Lots and lots of "fiddley" details. It also featured landing gear wells.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What scale is the Viper?
Hoping for 1/32 to go with the Monogram kit.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

John P said:


> What scale is the Viper?
> Hoping for 1/32 to go with the Monogram kit.


I read somewhere it was 1/32...to go with the Monogram kits. 

A new Creature to go with the new Mummy and Frank would be awesome....I think three figures look better on a shelf than two! Maybe next year.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

When I asked I was told it will be 1/32 to match the Revell TOS Viper And Raider


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking forward to the nuBSG Viper and the J2. Great news!

Sean


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

1/32 to keep scale with the RM stuff that was out. No Creature announcement, as we'd never be able to get it out in the time we have left. We had mentioned before that if it was possible, we'd have to renew the license to be able to sell it. No renewal at this point, so nothing to announce. Maybe soon, but in no way could it be this year. There will be a few more things things year, but nothing major. We'll announce more at some point when we can show it.

J2 pictures will be posted somewhere at some point, but there are none that I can put up at this time. Thanks!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the update Frank, exciting news! 

Oh and just in case you want to know what issue 100 of Conan looks like:

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/CONAN-THE-BARBARIAN-100-DEATH-OF-BELIT-NM-1979-COMIC_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ250372811378


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Eye Gone Wild
Unmentioned so far this little diddy will blend in with my other Odd-Rods if we're talking about the same thing:

http://www.posterpop.com/merchandise/cartitems3/vfm04.html

I'm wondering if this will be of the 'Weird-Oh's' scale or Satan's Crate?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very much looking forward to the Eye Gone Wild. Thanks, Frank!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jimmy; that fridge magnet is VERY similar to the sketch that appears in the profile on Moebius in the latest issue of AFM.
Tom


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

There's nothing been announced that floats my boat, but I'm happy for the guys that like that stuff. Gives me time to get the 'to do' pile down a bit.
LB


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> Eye Gone Wild
> Unmentioned so far this little diddy will blend in with my other Odd-Rods if we're talking about the same thing:
> 
> http://www.posterpop.com/merchandise/cartitems3/vfm04.html
> ...


That is the one. Scale wise, it's bigger than either I believe. The car body itself is about 1/20 scale, it's a handful. Always liked the Roth stuff myself, and this kind of appealed to me.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Moebius said:


> That is the one. Scale wise, it's bigger than either I believe. The car body itself is about 1/20 scale, it's a handful. Always liked the Roth stuff myself, and this kind of appealed to me.


OH YES! :woohoo:WOO HOO!!! OH man....thanks, Frank! THis is the best news I have heard yet!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

As far as the Franco kit, I'm thrilled. After Sonny DePalma, he's my favorite kulture artist and he's done some really great stuff. Considering the incredible success of similar "garage kits" that have been done by other artists in the past, I'm sure it will be a great seller. Such limited runs were done of them that they demand incredibly high prices IF you can find them at all! Once again, you guys have done your homework and get an A+++ from me! These will be great sellers, just a different market than on here probably! Case in point:








































These models were all done by my buddy Sonny DePalma, who is without a doubt the best fink artist on the planet! These kits were short runs and very desirable! Enjoy.....


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Hot Damn! Battlestar Galactica!!!! Great pick up Frank! Can't wait to see the Mk II vipers!

Charlie


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Glad to hear you like the Roth stuff, Frank. I agree with Tim, the kit will sell for you.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Ahhh!!!!! this is GREAT news.

We got the Seaview last year, J2 this year and maybe the Spindrift next year. I can wait.

I'm definitely getting the Viper, here's hoping for the raider to go with my TOS kits. 

When the Spindrift comes next year (I have faith), that will complete my roster of Irwin Allen kits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

solex227 said:


> When I asked I was told it will be 1/32 to match the Revell TOS Viper And Raider


The TOS Viper was 1/32 but the TOS Raider is not. The Cylon Raider was a much larger craft- I cannot find the link here at work but the Revellogram TOS Raider was more of a 1/60-1/72 scale model kit.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Only have a minute, have to run to something I volunteered for. New stuff announced today at Moebius:
> 
> Battlestar Galactica Viper Mk2!


*Well, not my cup of tea, but congrats on the BSG license - I think this will be a big seller for you. *



Moebius said:


> 18 inch Jupiter 2!


*Can't wait to see pics! I am really looking forward to this!*



Moebius said:


> Von Franco Eye Gone Wild!


*I'm really glad to see this - I hope it is just the first of a series!*



Moebius said:


> Conan 100: Death of Belit (resin, scuplted by Gabriel Marquez)!


*Don't have the first one yet - I better go out and grab one!*



Moebius said:


> HoH wsn't crazy, just somehow got our news premature!
> 
> By the way, the exclusive kit is an Iron Man in transparent red. Have to run!


*I hate to buy a kit just for a different color plastic, but I most likely will anyways* :freak:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Were there any pictures or actual test shots of the new Frankenstein???


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> 1/32 to keep scale with the RM stuff that was out. No Creature announcement, as we'd never be able to get it out in the time we have left. We had mentioned before that if it was possible, we'd have to renew the license to be able to sell it. No renewal at this point, so nothing to announce. Maybe soon, but in no way could it be this year. There will be a few more things things year, but nothing major. We'll announce more at some point when we can show it.
> 
> J2 pictures will be posted somewhere at some point, but there are none that I can put up at this time. Thanks!





Thanks for that Moebius! Shame we won't see the creature this year I have to say but it's great you're thinking about it!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Can we get some friggin pictures?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

MJB said:


> Were there any pictures or actual test shots of the new Frankenstein???


Yeah, what about that?!?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> Yeah, what about that?!?


If we had test shots, they would have been there. Hopefully soon, and we can show. With Universal, we have to get approval to show it anyways. Soon.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

sounds like the angry mob trying to fry Frankenstine!sheeh!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> sounds like the angry mob trying to fry Frankenstine!sheeh!


That's proof enough for me...grab your torches ...we'll meet at the old windmill....
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Let's go!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

....I've got an old Eveready torch but the battery's nearly flat....will that do?....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh alright...but no LEDs...it's just not fittin' chasing down Frankensteins' Monster with Led lighting...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

COOL!!:woohoo:
Count me in!! Maybe we'll have time to get a little peasant hunting in.....

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

MJB said:


> Were there any pictures or actual test shots of the new Frankenstein???


 No, sadly just the photo of th movie still, but Franks hoping to have the kit out this fall, so we should probably see some pics soon.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

It was a great WF as usual, I really enjoyed seeing the Moebius table and talking with Frank. Frank had a wonderful surprize waiting for me, since I was his first customer at the Mobius website store, he gave me a very limited edition clear plastic Iron Man! I was flaberghasted! I also piced up the WF exclusive of the Iron Man in transparent red plastic limited to 240 kits, bagged kit with no numbered stickers this time. And I got a free poster print of the new seaview artwork signed by Ron Gross ( the artist) Thanks Frank for everything!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

otto said:


> It was a great WF as usual, I really enjoyed seeing the Moebius table and talking with Frank. Frank had a wonderful surprize waiting for me, since I was his first customer at the Mobius website store, he gave me a very limited edition clear plastic Iron Man! I was flaberghasted! I also piced up the WF exclusive of the Iron Man in transparent red plastic limited to 240 kits, bagged kit with no numbered stickers this time. And I got a free poster print of the new seaview artwork signed by Ron Gross ( the artist) Thanks Frank for everything!


That is very cool that you landed a special kit! I would love to have a couple of pics of the completey transparent one if possible. I will be getting one of the exclusives whenever the left-overs pop up in the Moebius shop.:thumbsup:


----------

